# --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--



## _PeG_ (21. März 2013)

*--> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

hi,
ich hab mir neulich das *ux31a* von asus mit* i5* prozessor und einer *256gb *ssd gegönnt..
da irgendwie nur *windows 7* home premium installiert war, habe ich eine *ultimate 64bit* version komplett neu aufgesetzt..

nun zum eigentlichen problem (neben der tatsache, dass ich lediglich die olle sandisk ssd verbaut habe)..
in meinem gerätemanager werden mehrere unbekannte geräte dargestellt, obwohl ich alle treiber direkt für das ultrabook von der asus homepage installiert habe..

- pci-datenverarbeitungs- und signalverarbeitungscontroller
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät
- unbekanntes gerät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hat jemand eine idee was das sein könnte??

liebste grüße 



EDIT: ich habe bereits den von chip empfohlenen "unknown-device-identifier 8.0" genutzt, aber keinen passenden treiber gefunden..


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. März 2013)

*AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

falls eine treiber cd beilag diese nutzen, kenn ich von aktuellen mobos da sind die downloads auch nicht immer komplett da so viele chips von unterschiedlichen herstellern kommen ...
ansonsten sind des wahrscheinlich unter anderem intel dienste wie rapid storage etc.... ohne treibercd könnte des länger dauern alles zu identifizieren 

das geht auch irgendwie über die hardware/vendor id der einzelnen teile die man irgendwo auslesen konnte .... ist schon etwas her, sorry


----------



## Thallassa (21. März 2013)

*AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

Geräte Manager - > Rechtsklick auf die unbekannten Sachen -> Eigenschaften -> Details -> Hardware-IDs. Das dann rauskopieren und jeder Treiber findet sich, empfehlenswert ists natürich erstmal alle Treiber die von ASUS bereitgestellt wurden zu installieren. Chipset, Audio, Lan, Wlan, Bluetooth, USB 3, Cardreader, ACPI und RST. Wenn dann noch was fehlt über die Hardware IDs suchen.


----------



## _PeG_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

asus treiber sind komplett installiert und treiber cd gab es nicht, schließlich hat das ultrabook auch kein optisches laufwerk..

aber der tipp mit den hardware ids ist nicht verkehrt..
ich versuche mal mein glück.. 

danke..


----------



## _PeG_ (23. März 2013)

*AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

ich habe jetzt die hardware ids herausgesucht, allerdings bringt mich das auch nicht sonderlich weiter.. da ich irgendwie keinen passenden treiber finde.. 

pci- datensammlungs- und signalverarbeitungscontroller
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0153&SUBSYS_15171043&REV_09
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0153&SUBSYS_15171043
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0153&CC_118000
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0153&CC1180

unbekanntes gerät
- ACPI\INT3400
- ACPI\INT3402
- ACPI\INT3403
- ACPI\INT3403
- ACPI\INT3403
- ACPI\INT3404

brauch man diese dinge denn eigentlich??
also mein ultrabook läuft bisher ganz sauber und probleme.. nach dem ich google etwas genutzt habe, kam zum vorschein, dass gerade asus hardware diese sachen oft anzeigt..

grüße





EDIT: http://www.asustreiber.de/downloads/viewcategory/42-treiber
unter welchen punkt fallen denn die gesuchten treiber??


----------



## drie (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*

Zur Lösung, da ich das gleiche Problem hatte:
Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Drive / gibt es bei Asus.de

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## C-h-r-i-s (16. Dezember 2020)

drie schrieb:


> *AW: --> asus ux31a - unbekannte geräte?? <--*
> 
> Zur Lösung, da ich das gleiche Problem hatte:
> Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Drive / gibt es bei Asus.de
> ...


Super ...vielen Dank!!!


----------

